# how do you get paint to stick to pvc door trim?



## tsunamicontract

Trying to get paint to stop flaking off the pvc/vynl trim around the window in an exterior door. Tried the krylon sprayed on plastic paint, scuff sand, paint with superpaint. Came off in less than a year. Thinking maybe sanding the heck out of it, clean with acetone, prime with pro bond, light sand, paint.
Any suggestions?


----------



## buildenterprise

It wasn't meant to be painted, that's the problem. 

You can try this stuff.

http://www.zinsser.com/product_detail.asp?ProductID=11


----------



## ModernStyle

clean it first with alcohol


----------



## PlainPainter

That pvc crap ain't paintable - I don't care what the manufacturers say. This lady got mad at me because I didn't paint her trime - I told her I would take off money, but I wasn't touching it. Sure she was mad - but at least I won't get callbacks - and her next painter will probably paint the stuff - and when it peels, because it will, she will remember me.


----------



## 98mustangguy

Being plastic you may be able to stain it or use automotive paint


----------



## Sam60

Maybe I have been lucky or misunderstand you.
But over the past 15 years painted at least 20 and never had a problem. Used just a high quality latex paint same as on door. These were standard prehung steel entry doors with windows common at the big box stores.
Besides other jobs my own home looks good with 3 doors painted 6 years ago.
Only problem I have had is on rare occansion plastic trim has wraped but still held paint. Case is when have heat buildup between a good sealing full view stormdoor.


----------



## Any Season

You can paint these types of surfaces. I do it all the time. You should scuff it up with a sanding sponge or block and use a latex 'alkyd fortified' product like a Ben Moore Softgloss.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

It's a little pricey. But, It works! 

*PrepRite® Bonding Primer*











Formulated especially for hard, slick glossy surfaces
Provides exceptional adhesion
Save steps - sanding may not be needed for most clean, paintable surfaces
Ideal for priming glossy paint, metal surfaces, glass, porcelain, tile, plastic and previously painted drywall, masonry and concrete


----------



## ContractorQ

Ditto on the bonding primer from Sherwin - Williams.


----------



## tsunamicontract

my SW rep sugguested the bonding primer so I think I will try that. I would try and get out of painting it but it actually is pretty important to the color scheme, the door looks really bad without it. I guess I will try and get the HO to understand that there is no guaranty on the door trim.


----------



## capital city

Duration Exterior will stick to anything


----------



## boman47k

When we moved back into this house, the young couple we had rented it to had painted the old cheap 3 piece shower surround an ugly,peeling green latex. I removed the surround and removed the green with a water nozzle. I split an area toward the back on the long side of the surround while removing it. I was able to cut an angle there to remove the split area and cut the back piece to match the height. Looked pretty good for a temp fix. I reused the surround and applied 2 coats of oil based Kiltz ( I think), no paint. Hey, it was mine, and I thought what the hell, give it a shot. Held up good for a couple of years until I finally remodeled the bathroom. I was really surprised. Not suggesting this to be done for a customer, just relating what I did in tight situation for a temporary fix on my own property.


----------



## montygriffin

Tsunamicontract,
How are you doing with SW and your SW rep?


----------



## Tom Struble

ive had good results with A100 oil primer and duration


----------



## Leo G

XIM Primer


----------



## vandyandsons

If you know adhesion will be a problem:

1) Scuff sand the surface
2) Wipe thouroughly with solvent (i wouldn't use paint thinner/ mineral spirits though)
3) Prime with one of 2 products
-SW Bonding Primer
-XIM (the nasty smelling one, not the UMA latex product)
4) Finish coat

*makesure that the prime/ bond coat is thouroughly dry before finish coat.


----------



## Metro M & L

I've used the sw bonding primer on ceramic tiles and it worked great. Not an ideal situation but it was what the client wanted and it worked.


----------



## Tom Struble

standard pvc trim is very paintable without any exotic paints and primers or pre sanding

there are some pvc items like shutters and mount masters that are hard to get paint to stick to i believe theres a mould release agent on these that needs to be cleaned off


----------



## abm2958

I've done lots of this stuff using either SW A100 or Cabot Problem Solver primer (more with Cabot than SW) and then topped with BM latex trim paint. I've never ran into any adhesion problems and some of these houses get power washed every spring (not to say that we try to take it off but it holds up as well as the solid stains on the cedar siding).


----------



## alanbj

stix primer it sticks. 40$ per gal. not sure if it comes in qts. it is a urethane /waterborne paint. I put it on glossy plastics and pvc boards with no problems.


----------

